# My new mouse



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok this is my new mouse i thought was a girl now i think its a male but yet it looks pregnant ? and also do you think it has a spotted gene and maybe tan on its bellie thats what i am seeing http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure036.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure034.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure030.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure029.jpg http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure028.jpg and i forgot again how to put the picture so you can see it  thanks


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

hey my computer messed up and posted two of this how do i delete it?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I see an agouti doe with a tan vent. Tan on the vent is not the same tan that's caused by at, the tan gene. Its just a common fault of agoutis, when they're a little paler on the belly and then a little tanner at the vent. Pretty definitely male, with that scrotum. Also, the slight bulge at the tummy seems fairly healthy for a male of his size. If it grows, or seems to have an odd texture, it could be worms. They're not terribly uncommon in pet store mice.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ok at first i thought it was pregnant lol then i saw it was a male then i was like what??? lol thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

lillyin said:


> Ok this is my new mouse i thought was a girl now i think its a male but yet it looks pregnant ? and also do you think it has a spotted gene and maybe tan on its bellie thats what i am seeing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go ;D


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

That's a buck. He's cute. <3


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

thank you everyone


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

yes that's a boy. a cute agouti boy. 

I find boy's can get fat if just left to it, with not much company.


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

ok becouase i got him form a petstore they they going to feed him to a snake  he is my sweet little boy.i havn't named him yet any ideas?


----------

